# Quantum Securities 'Markets and You'



## cmg

I received a call from the above followed by an email with a link to a video. I am not sure how he got my contact details. 

Some info from the email
Markets And You are Australia's No.1 and Multi Award Winning Binary & FX trading alert provider.Marketing At Markets And You

C| Quantum Securities Group Pty Ltd on behalf of Markets and You Pty Ltd  | ACN: 163 076 319 | ABN: 13 163 076 319

M| Lvl. 36, Riparian Plaza, 71 Eagle Street, Brisbane QLD 4000

Has anyone heard of them or used their services?
Thankyou


----------



## Joe Blow

Let's take a look.

Address is a Servcorp virtual office in the Brisbane CBD - Check
No AFSL or PDS - Check
No information about company staff or principals - Check
Company registered recently - Check (December 2014)
High risk binary options trading - Check
No audited results - Check
Cold calling - Check

I'm not sure what their various packages cost but I think it's safe to assume that you will be handing over anywhere from $X,XXX to $XX,XXX. 

I dug a little further and found one of their job ads seeking professional telemarketers.




They are promising telemarketers $150K a year plus bonuses, so a good chunk of whatever money you hand over to Quantum Securities ends up in the hands of the telemarketers who sold you on their "investment packages". Notice something else? They have a virtual office in Brisbane but their ad seeking telemarketers claims the job is on the Gold Coast. Hmmmmm...

Quantum Securities are Binary.com affiliates meaning that they make money from all client trades. Here's a screenshot of the Binary.com affiliates page with more details:




In short, this is how the business model works. They charge you $X,XXX to $XX,XXX for one or more of their "trading alert" packages. They then send you trading alerts and make more money from you every time you trade, win or lose. I've seen a lot of similar companies over the years with the same business model. None of them seem to last long.

Personally, I wouldn't touch Quantum Securities with a barge pole, and based on their website content, job ads and promotional videos, wouldn't recommend them to anyone else either.


----------



## Modest

Joe Blow said:


> Let's take a look.
> 
> Address is a Servcorp virtual office in the Brisbane CBD - Check
> No AFSL or PDS - Check
> No information about company staff or principals - Check
> Company registered recently - Check (December 2014)
> High risk binary options trading - Check
> No audited results - Check
> Cold calling - Check
> 
> I'm not sure what their various packages cost but I think it's safe to assume that you will be handing over anywhere from $X,XXX to $XX,XXX.
> 
> I dug a little further and found one of their job ads seeking professional telemarketers.
> 
> View attachment 61985
> 
> 
> They are promising telemarketers $150K a year plus bonuses, so a good chunk of whatever money you hand over to Quantum Securities ends up in the hands of the telemarketers who sold you on their "investment packages". Notice something else? They have a virtual office in Brisbane but their ad seeking telemarketers claims the job is on the Gold Coast. Hmmmmm...
> 
> Quantum Securities are Binary.com affiliates meaning that they make money from all client trades. Here's a screenshot of the Binary.com affiliates page with more details:
> 
> View attachment 61986
> 
> 
> In short, this is how the business model works. They charge you $X,XXX to $XX,XXX for one or more of their "trading alert" packages. They then send you trading alerts and make more money from you every time you trade, win or lose. I've seen a lot of similar companies over the years with the same business model. None of them seem to last long.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't touch Quantum Securities with a barge pole, and based on their website content, job ads and promotional videos, wouldn't recommend them to anyone else either.


----------



## cmg

Thanks Joe and Modest
Price mentioned was 10k to 20k though in his opinion he couldn't  understand why the boss was selling  so cheap as he believed the value was 50k to 60k.
He wouldn't  go into details as I hadn't  watched the introductory  video yet.
He told me that last year  if I had followed their advice I could have turned 2k into 100k and if he was going to send me a cheque in the mail for 100k wouldn't  I find the  time to watch  a 20 min video. I should have told him to send  the cheque. 
I couldn't  find them reviewed anywhere so hopefully others will find this thread  before and not after  making a regrettable purchase.


----------



## tech/a

I still find it amazing that people can be shown a video --promised the world by an un known un proven "Voice" on a phone---and then part with $10-20K

Dumbfounding Stupidity at the very highest level.

THEN a week or so later another post appears with another company with similar patter
Options/Forex the main offenders----
Then somehow the same question is different to this one and the 39 others on ASF!


----------



## So_Cynical

cmg said:


> He told me that last year  if I had followed their advice I could have turned 2k into 100k and if he was going to send me a cheque in the mail for 100k wouldn't  I find the  time to watch  a 20 min video. I should have told him to send  the cheque.




Watching Wolf of Wall Street and there is a similar line used by the call callers.


----------



## openminded

Everybody has the right to their own opinions whether right or wrong or on the fence.

However, has anybody here currently or in the past been a client of Quantum securities?


----------



## openminded

Morning all,

I would like to say that the amount a  company pays it sales people is certainly not a way to judge what they do. There are many industries such as, brokers, mortgage brokers, real estate, financial advisors, office equipment  sales and even holidays to which this is the norm. In fact it is more reflective of the success of the individual company than anything else.

With the advent of the internet and cheap phone rates cold calling is the most effective way to get your product or services out to a broader range of potential clients. The old fashioned way of driving out to cold call on businesses is obsolete now. Unfortunately calls from unethical people e.g. the Indians that try and tell your  computer has a virus or want to swap your phone or electricity over has badly tarnished that style of marketing.

Also they do have a money back guarantee (conditions apply) and give you the opportunity to trial it before you decide to come on board. I have found it to be very profitable I was referred to them and now work for them but you need to make up your own mind. I'm not saying there are not companies that you should not deal with and I'm not saying binary trading is something that is for everybody. You need to have a good company with proven results a solid plan and stick to it to mitigate any losses.

I am not spamming or phishing or endorsing anything but as this is a forum I would think personal opinions were warranted not just the negative ones.  As with anything, take everything with a grain of salt (including my post), and then make up your own mind.


----------



## The Falcon

cmg said:


> Thanks Joe and Modest
> Price mentioned was 10k to 20k though in his opinion he couldn't  understand why the boss was selling  so cheap as he believed the value was 50k to 60k.
> He wouldn't  go into details as I hadn't  watched the introductory  video yet.
> He told me that last year  if I had followed their advice I could have turned 2k into 100k and if he was going to send me a cheque in the mail for 100k wouldn't  I find the  time to watch  a 20 min video. I should have told him to send  the cheque.




ha ! Classic material this....pure gold.


----------



## tech/a

The Falcon said:


> ha ! Classic material this....pure gold.




So ----sales person (open minded) or anyone else working there can for $10K and $2k make $100kin a year
Say 4K and $200k.
Why then are they selling packages??
Their commission cheque (Depending on whether they get 10k or 20k for the package sold) wont amount to that.

I've a number of methods that return good money.
No way am I going to sell them to the public---don't have to!


----------



## skyQuake

http://quantumsecurities.com.au/ebook-download/

Results show clear martingale strategy, and judging by the wins the payoffs are always smaller than amount risked (as with most binaries)

Also looks like they need >54% accuracy just to break EVEN


----------



## tech/a

Really?




At this point 19 trade 3 losses and 1% profit.
67% win rate--1% profit---ahhhrrrr
Looks like 31% at risk in this trade!


----------



## Miner

openminded said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I would like to say that the amount a  company pays it sales people is certainly not a way to judge what they do. There are many industries such as, brokers, mortgage brokers, real estate, financial advisors, office equipment  sales and even holidays to which this is the norm. In fact it is more reflective of the success of the individual company than anything else.
> 
> With the advent of the internet and cheap phone rates cold calling is the most effective way to get your product or services out to a broader range of potential clients. The old fashioned way of driving out to cold call on businesses is obsolete now. Unfortunately calls from unethical people e.g. the Indians that try and tell your  computer has a virus or want to swap your phone or electricity over has badly tarnished that style of marketing.
> 
> Also they do have a money back guarantee (conditions apply) and give you the opportunity to trial it before you decide to come on board. I have found it to be very profitable I was referred to them and now work for them but you need to make up your own mind. I'm not saying there are not companies that you should not deal with and I'm not saying binary trading is something that is for everybody. You need to have a good company with proven results a solid plan and stick to it to mitigate any losses.
> 
> I am not spamming or phishing or endorsing anything but as this is a forum I would think personal opinions were warranted not just the negative ones.  As with anything, take everything with a grain of salt (including my post), and then make up your own mind.




I hope we all know that most of the life insurance companies pay hefty commission from the first premiums to their brokers.
My own experience is to get 50%  of my first year premium back from my broker. Often you get 20% back.
All of those products are excellent.
Many companies pay 150% bonus to base salary. They are all similar techniques in different formats.
Car sellers earn their high salary from commissions.
What about brokers get millions with new IPOs managed ? How Morgan Stanley or Goldman Sachs or Investment Planners of famous banks (CBA listening) earn their Rolls Royce compensation ?? All from Client investment. 
Look at Wyndhum resort sales techniques.
I am not suggesting that Quantum is a very legitimate nor have heard of them earlier. I am commenting on high commission paid to telemarketers. The salary level advertised could often comprise of the commission potentially to be earned.
Having said that any company with an address of Fortitude valley or Gold Coast to be researched well before investing.


----------



## openminded

If you look at the big picture 5% is very aggressive trading. If you were only to do 1% on each trade being $100 per trade on each and every trade using your stats as an example. 

I'm not a real maths person so please feel free to check the figures I am using an average $90 return for each $100 trade.


$1,890 in
$1,300 out
$590 return 
-$28  live access
= $562   Profit

Multiplied by 12 months         Total of $6,744 Profit equal to a  67% return

Your original table with 5% shows $1,081 profit per month -$28
 =$1,053 by 12 months

 equals $12,636 Profit pa

I would definitely think that is a prosperous outcome.

Once again I am not endorsing anything


----------



## cynic

openminded said:


> ...
> Once again I am not endorsing anything



Really!?

The posts that you've made to this thread strongly suggest otherwise!!

Aside from the highly optimistic estimations of hypothesized past performance, the thing that intrigues me most is the bold claim being made regarding "tax free" profits:



			
				Quantum Securities eBook 2015 said:
			
		

> ...*As you engage in placing ‘bets’ on the Market rather than trading securities/share, all profits generated are classed as windfall; therefore, most clients are not legally required to declare profits as income. With tax-free returns and minimal risk, this style of trading has proven to be an exciting and profitable opportunity for Australians, as well as people Worldwide...




Are you able to direct me to the Australian Taxation Rulings that can confirm, or support, Quantum securities claims regarding the "tax free" status of generated profits?


----------



## openminded

With all of the dubious calls we receive these days  a bit of skepticism is a good  healthy thing.
When I said I am not endorsing it I should have said
 "* look at it yourself get your own facts and don't make decisions based on my opinion"*
 I don't think its a good idea to make any  decisions solely based on the opinions or advice of others. I never cared for the mob mentality. That's why only a small percentage of the population become very financially independent.
 I've heard of and experienced some pretty hopeless accountants and financial advisers and solicitors and they did endorse everything they did! not to say they are all like that of course.
 As far as I know the February figures would be the actual figures not estimations or hypothesized as you say. I didn't trade as I have been doing other things. Having a life time status makes it easier as I know I can go in and out  any time.
And as to whether it is tax free or not I'm not here to sell it or go into the intricacies of it. Simply put, I don't pay tax on my trading account, but even if I did I would recoup it through my negatively geared properties anyway. There's a million and one ways to minimize your tax,  but the thing is you have to earn the money in the first place.


----------



## openminded

And I find it amusing that I should be jumped on by saying I don't endorse it and have actually experienced  positive things.

 But nobody cares about the comments. "Don't touch it with a barge pole" "It's a scam!"and "I just want to stop people losing their money" from people who have never even used them. Which is an endorsement and advice.

Everybody loves the bad news gossip but no one cares about the facts.


----------



## cynic

openminded said:


> With all of the dubious calls we receive these days  a bit of skepticism is a good  healthy thing.
> ...



In that case you'll like the contents of this post!


> ...
> As far as I know the February figures would be the actual figures not estimations or hypothesized as you say. I didn't trade as I have been doing other things. Having a life time status makes it easier as I know I can go in and out  any time.
> ...




As far as you know!

In other words you quite simply do not know!!

Does this mean that you readily believe Quantum Securities to have operated a live account with that actual starting balance of actual money, placed those actual trades at those actual prices and subsequently achieved those actual results for the month of February?!

Weren't you the one opining that "a bit of skepticism is a good healthy thing"?

And yet here you are automatically accepting claims of phenomenal returns as being true?






> ...
> And as to whether it is tax free or not I'm not here to sell it or go into the intricacies of it. Simply put, I don't pay tax on my trading account, but even if I did I would recoup it through my negatively geared properties anyway. There's a million and one ways to minimize your tax,  but the thing is you have to earn the money in the first place.




I don't incur tax liabilites when trading my sim/demo accounts either!

(Real profits generated via the trading of real accounts are, of course, an entirely different matter.)


----------



## roper

cmg said:


> I received a call from the above followed by an email with a link to a video. I am not sure how he got my contact details.
> 
> Some info from the email
> Markets And You are Australia's No.1 and Multi Award Winning Binary & FX trading alert provider.Marketing At Markets And You
> 
> C| Quantum Securities Group Pty Ltd on behalf of Markets and You Pty Ltd  | ACN: 163 076 319 | ABN: 13 163 076 319
> 
> M| Lvl. 36, Riparian Plaza, 71 Eagle Street, Brisbane QLD 4000
> 
> Has anyone heard of them or used their services?
> Thankyou




Even the person that they use in the testimonial is fake. 
here is a link to show the duplications of this photo around the world.
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...x_1XnwFp-fcFagXuz47tmis9eHzgZ6Y0eUMkKZzf1R8Rg


----------



## roper

There are many dodgy things with this company. 
The audited results??? some are second hour and some are third hour in 2014... What strategy are you using??? cause as far as I can see they omit the bad results, then the numbers look good.

Lets look at 2015 march april... the worst trading ever. To the point they exausted there account the same as all the clients who followed the trade recommendations.


----------



## Curious George

roper said:


> There are many dodgy things with this company.
> The audited results??? some are second hour and some are third hour in 2014... What strategy are you using??? cause as far as I can see they omit the bad results, then the numbers look good.
> 
> Lets look at 2015 march april... the worst trading ever. To the point they exausted there account the same as all the clients who followed the trade recommendations.




I was looking at them too. Can you post their actual results? I'd like to compare them with what they sent me.


----------



## AverageJoe

openminded said:


> And I find it amusing that I should be jumped on by saying I don't endorse it and have actually experienced  positive things.
> 
> But nobody cares about the comments. "Don't touch it with a barge pole" "It's a scam!"and "I just want to stop people losing their money" from people who have never even used them. Which is an endorsement and advice.
> 
> Everybody loves the bad news gossip but no one cares about the facts.




Love your nickname. Maybe change it to "I am a professional review poster from Bangladesh", something in the ABC news today!


----------



## AverageJoe

Curious George said:


> I was looking at them too. Can you post their actual results? I'd like to compare them with what they sent me.




You have 2 choices, open your wallet and start trading with them or just put down the phone. That way you can compare the results in hindsight.


----------



## openminded

First of all I can’t stand curry, unless it’s a nice Thai Green Curry with chicken.  Nothing like someone else making assumptions and telling you what nationality you are. Also dare I point out that most businesses use stock photos for advertising to maintain anonymity of clients so as to ensure they would not be harassed and to keep their financial status private. Just as the commercials you see on TV for banks and other products are mostly actors. Charter boat, What Charter boat?...
 If you actually take the time to look at any of the results you will clearly see that security trades are certainly taken into account and not edited out in all of the examples published in this forum string. Of course there can be second and third trades if they are the strategy you choose and they will all be different so I don’t see your point.



> Lets look at 2015 march april... the worst trading ever. To the point they exausted there account the same as all the clients who followed the trade recommendations



As for your comments about March and April, it worked for us in March, April and May!   But from the wording of  your comments I can tell that you  were not even trading those months yourself and don't believe you to be a client so I believe this to be hearsay.  Also how would you come to be informed that they “exhausted their” account.  Who is “they”?  What type of account are you talking about?  And how do you know the trading strategies of all of the individual clients?  All of which would have had very different individual outcomes. It doesn’t sound right especially since all trading accounts are private and only accessible by the owners of said accounts. I feel the probity of this particular thread is tenuous at best and has become far too discourteous for me. FYI, I no longer work for the company. If index trading isn’t your thing go find something you think is better, but do something and get your money working for you! That said, Thank you Aussie Stock Forums for allowing myself and everyone else to have their say.


----------



## The Falcon

openminded said:


> First of all I can’t stand curry, unless it’s a nice Thai Green Curry with chicken.  Nothing like someone else making assumptions and telling you what nationality you are. Also dare I point out that most businesses use stock photos for advertising to maintain anonymity of clients so as to ensure they would not be harassed and to keep their financial status private. Just as the commercials you see on TV for banks and other products are mostly actors. Charter boat, What Charter boat?...
> If you actually take the time to look at any of the results you will clearly see that security trades are certainly taken into account and not edited out in all of the examples published in this forum string. Of course there can be second and third trades if they are the strategy you choose and they will all be different so I don’t see your point.
> 
> 
> As for your comments about March and April, it worked for us in March, April and May!   But from the wording of  your comments I can tell that you  were not even trading those months yourself and don't believe you to be a client so I believe this to be hearsay.  Also how would you come to be informed that they “exhausted their” account.  Who is “they”?  What type of account are you talking about?  And how do you know the trading strategies of all of the individual clients?  All of which would have had very different individual outcomes. It doesn’t sound right especially since all trading accounts are private and only accessible by the owners of said accounts. I feel the probity of this particular thread is tenuous at best and has become far too discourteous for me. FYI, I no longer work for the company. If index trading isn’t your thing go find something you think is better, but do something and get your money working for you! That said, Thank you Aussie Stock Forums for allowing myself and everyone else to have their say.




So you are an ex employee stooge who didnt disclose your employment status in earlier posts while you still worked there.

Entirely as expected......openminded lol.


----------



## Quantum And MaY

I just wanted to say thank you to all the “readers” and “posters” for your input and for doing exactly what we ask you to do, “your homework”. 
It is important that prior to making any kind of financial decision that you do your homework first and with that comes threads such as this one.

Markets and You and Quantum Securities would like to openly invite anybody that have any questions regarding our services to freely contact us and to discuss things on our forum. 

We know and understand the importance of making any kind of decision with all the available information, which is why we invite you to test-drive our products and services prior to making any kind of financial commitment. We gladly offer all potential clients the opportunity to go on a FREE trial of the Markets and You platform, that way you get to see the system working for you on real live trades and you get to make a decision based on proof rather than promise. We don’t think we could be fairer than that. 

In any industry there are going to be your “haters”, your “pessimists” and “skeptics”, and we invite all who are interested to see the system working live for themselves. Granted asking other peoples opinions is always an option, but wouldn’t you rather make your own mind up… and what better way to do this than with all the information; after all, you wouldn’t buy a car unless you had taken it for a test drive first. This way you get a real first hand experience of exactly how the system works. You will get to experience the true potential behind our services and can decide if it’s for you, prior to making any kind of financial commitment. The best part is, if in the highly unlikely event you do decide that our services are not for you after running it through its paces for yourself, then it will have cost you nothing at all and we simply part as friends. 

Granted, our happy clients have paid an investment fee to come on board and take advantage of the fantastic services that we provide. In return for their investment, they are given access to our proprietary members portal, which includes a number of extra services that stand-alone are worth every penny and more.

Here is a list of just some of the services that we make available to our members in their members area:

A state of the art alerts service for a multitude of the worlds leading index markets, Real Time Charting Data, Live News Feeds, State of The Art Trading Tools, Trading Calculators, Training Manuals, Knowledge Archives, Weekly Summaries, Economic Calendars, Historical Charts, Mobile Alert Service, Mobile phone or smart phone app (where applicable and available), Unlimited Customer Service, Support and Full Training… and the list goes on.
Now granted, we do have ulterior motives, we are looking to train and educate our clients to become adept at trading the global markets, and for this reason we provide a number of stepping stone investments. Ultimately, our goal is to have our clients invest in one of our many trading station options that we provide, and our aim is to help you setup and create your own investment portfolios trading on the global markets; which have an abundance of opportunity to trade on and return a profit each and every day. That is why our stepping stone packages are so affordable… we ask our clients to put their faith in the services offered by Markets and You once, that way we never have to ask for it again. In doing this we are able to establish a database of happy clients that we can have a mutually beneficial relationship with. We help you understand and profit from the markets and in return you provide us with repeat and referral business, it simply doesn’t get better than that.

We have taken the time to respond to each of the concerns raised in this post and we are happy to answer any further questions you might have either via email or by calling us on 1800 10 77 20.

_- Address is a Servcorp virtual office in the Brisbane CBD._
Yes you are correct this particular address is a virtual office, there are a number of reasons for this, such as the fact Markets and You have analysis staff and customer service staff located all over Australia as well as all over the world. This Virtual office gives us one central location to receive all inbound enquiry’s and distribute them to the appropriate staff.  As we are all aware, and I’m sure most of you will agree, in todays day and age, most modern companies conduct the vast majority of their business virtually due to the rapid advancement and convenience of computer technology and the ever evolving communications industry, it is now easier then ever before to do business both here at home, as well as abroad. This makes it easier for us to look after you and our members with the high standards that you deserve and expect from a modern company.

In addition to this, a quick Google search on Quantum Securities reveals a physical office location, which is verified on Google maps. We welcome any potential client to come and have a face-to-face consultation if you choose to.

- _No AFSL or PDS_
Whilst not getting into to much detail regarding Australian laws that require an AFSL, the product that we offer falls into a category that doesn’t require an AFSL and as such also doesn’t require a PDS. If you have further concerns about this obviously feel free to contact us on 1800 10 77 20 and we will be happy to go into more detail regarding this topic. A PDS or product disclosure statement is simply there to show any hidden fees, methods etc that are used. Everything regarding our memberships is 100% transparent and nothing is hidden in the background, what you see is what you get, the upfront membership is disclosed entirely at the time of registration and you get to test the product prior to becoming a member, so you know what you are getting, how it works and how it makes you money before it has cost you a single cent. Its try before you buy… so we disclose the product and its functionality before you commit to it. I’m sure you can all agree, this is fair and transparent. 

- _No information about company staff or principals_
It is not uncommon at all; in fact it is the norm for non-publicly listed companies to not have a list of all employees or list whom the directors of the company are. In saying that there is no reason you can’t do an ASIC lookup if you wish to find out more information if you like, and you can do this for any organization, it is publicly available information. The fact still remains, you are not buying the company or shares in the company, I ‘m sure you have all bought a car that you have taken for a test drive, and I’m almost positive not one single person made an enquiry as to who owned the dealership, who the principals were etc… you made the investment based on the test drive and the performance of the vehicle itself. The fact remains, we invite you to do exactly the same thing with our services, take it for a test drive, make your decision based on the performance of the product and how successful you are with it, not somebody else opinion, and unless you do that, the comments posted are simply hearsay and should have no bearing on your financial decisions. If it works for you, we can take the next step, if not, we simply part as friends and it cost you nothing at all. It is 100% risk free to test drive the system, zero cost and zero commitment. 

- _Company registered recently _
Yes, Quantum Securities Group did recently register as a company, the primary reason for this is due to the fact that since Markets and You launched in Australia, they have grown rapidly and have expanded rapidly and have partnered with Quantum Securities to look after the sales and marketing of there services.  This enables Markets and You to focus on what they do best which is market analysis and customer service. Quantum Securities is a marketing company and as such simply provide advertising services on behalf of Markets and You which is well established and a globally recognized brand.

- _High risk binary options trading _
Whilst everyone is entitled to their opinion, we do not consider our binary options strategy “high risk”. Once a member joins us they are given a customer service rep that trains them and helps them to develop a strategy that is right for them. Many of these strategies go as low as only using 1% of your trading account on an individual trade. If a client wants to invest more aggressively or less aggressively, that is completely up to them. We provide the strategies and alerts that are best suited to the individual, but you are in total control of your own money. Binary options is one of the biggest investment opportunities in the financial markets and it makes complete sense to capitalize on this. The reason this works is due to the compounding investment strategies that ere implemented. We are experts in our field and do all the leg work, it would be high risk if we didn’t know what we were doing, the fact is, we do, and that is why we have so many happy clients.

- _No audited results_ 
Markets and You are 100% confident in the accuracy of their results. And we do not simply ask potential clients to look at the past performance of our memberships, we invite you to test drive it live, in real time. We are however, in the process of getting our past results independently verified and will be happy to send you copies of these once they are complete. Due to the high number of trades and the various levels of investment packages, to verify these results will take some time, however we are happy to share them with you all once they are completed. Once again, we would also like to bring to your attention that you get to make your descision on real live trades rather than past performance trades. This speaks volumes for itself.

-_ Cold calling_ 
Yes, one of our marketing methods is cold calling, which is highly regulated in Australia. We also use other advertising methods, such as online marketing and adverting, traditional print marketing, and the list goes on. in fact, like most modern companies, we explore as many mediums of advertising as we can. Our mainstay of business requires a certain amount of exposure and we pride ourselves in being able to provide one-on-one marketing to you. This enables you, the end user, to get all your questions answered in person. This means when the time comes for you to make a decision as to weather or not the opportunity is right for you, you have all the information you need and can make an informed decision based on all the information. This makes sense I’m sure you will agree. 


_I dug a little further and found one of their job ads seeking professional telemarketers They are promising telemarketers $150K a year plus bonuses, so a of whatever money you hand over to Quantum Securities ends up in the hands of the telemarketers who sold you on their "investment packages". good chunk_ 

As it was mentioned earlier, Quantum Securities is a marketing company, and as such market a number of different products and services, we require staff to conduct and fill a number of different rolls. No matter what you invest in and how you do it, there are going to be people that require disbursements for their efforts in providing you with the goods or services. The same would stand if you were buying milk, the famer gets paid, the transportation company, the company that sells the labels, the packaging material, the retail outlet etc. This is simply the nature of the world as it is. In saying that, you still get your quality membership at an affordable rate that allows you to profit from its use.  The fact is, due to the effective nature of the marketing that we conduct, we are able to sell to more people for less and because the vast majority of our business actually comes from repeat and referral business, any expense incurred in advertising is nullified. So to answer this, Yes, this is correct, our staff are paid well, marketing, be it over the telephone, online, in print, or in any other medium can be a very tough, repetitive job, and as such we give our staff the opportunity to make a decent wage for this role and the many other rolls they are required to fill. We invest a lot of time and money in their training to ensure that you get the best service possible, and as such we need to ensure their longevity in filling the roll and providing the best possible service to you. Staffs are the lifeblood of any company and are in fact, the face of the company. We feel, and I’m sure that you will agree, that we would rather have highly skilled, well-qualified professionals represent us and our services, and as such we are required to pay for those services.  

As for the Binary.com affiliate system, yes, we are an affiliate of Binary.com, you too can go become one and refer people yourself.  We have a very good relationship with Binary.com and need to have one. As I’m sure you are aware, if you have come this far, is the fact that we have a mobile app that does all the work for you when it comes to profiting from binary options trading. Our clients that use this mobile app require that their Binary.com account communicate with the mobile app in order for it to function for the purpose it was designed for. Due to the relationship we have with Binary.com, our clients get preferential treatment when it comes to their services as we are the number one recommended service by binary.com and the only organisation that has an app of this kind. This requires Binary.com to be able to identify our clients if the need arises. There are other reasons that we use this method, it allows us to track success rates of our clients as well as track the success rates of our trainers and customer service team. So it makes sense and it enables our smart phone app to fully integrate with Binary.com’s API and makes it easier for you to trade than ever before. 

Even the person that they use in the testimonial is fake. 
This is a fairly common practice to protect the identity of our clients, with the technology available these days it is quite easy to find a persons facebook page or twitter profile just with an image and a name, and we do not want to be responsible for anyone harassing our clients. it is what is called a placeholder image, you are more thank wlcome to view any of the video testimoniuals that we have from our live inhouse presentation events. 

- _The Tax Issues_,

Yes, there are circumstances in which you would have to pay tax on this product, but for a vast majority of Australians, under Australian law the money generated from this method of trading is classed as a windfall. We always advise our clients to contact a tax professional regarding this though to verify if they fall into this category.  

Take a look for yourself at a recording of a real money account placing live trades, then take it for a test drive and see the results for yourself… 
Here is a video that show a real live recording of actual money being made:

https://youtu.be/300EyxZKmWg

You are also more than welcome to look at some results here:
View attachment Starter Pack - Jan to June.xlsx


We invite you to call us, speak to us, vioce you concerns, and we also ask you to please consider others when voicing opinions as opinions are just that, and they do tend to differ, please dont make assumptions and group us in a catagory without proof or evidence, we are a highly respected comapny and offer a good service, try it, and see for yourself.


----------



## skyQuake

The age old question:

If you can 10x your money in 6 months, why bother sharing? Jeeze you guys are nice.

Oh and it seems you 'accidentally' left out all those loser Aus index trades in Feb.


----------



## Porper

skyQuake said:


> The age old question:
> 
> If you can 10x your money in 6 months, why bother sharing? Jeeze you guys are nice.
> 
> Oh and it seems you 'accidentally' left out all those loser Aus index trades in Feb.
> View attachment 63744




I am sure this was just an oversight. 10x your money...where do I sign up. I am sure places are limited so be quick


----------



## skyQuake

Porper said:


> I am sure this was just an oversight. 10x your money...where do I sign up. I am sure places are limited so be quick




Tell you what, if you send me a cheque for $19,999
I'll cancel my membership and you can have my spot!

You'll make it back with $2k in just 6 months anyway


----------



## McLovin

Quantum And MaY said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to all the “readers” and “posters” for your input and for doing exactly what we ask you to do, “your homework”.
> It is important that prior to making any kind of financial decision that you do your homework first and with that comes threads such as this one.
> 
> Markets and You and Quantum Securities would like to openly invite anybody that have any questions regarding our services to freely contact us and to discuss things on our forum.
> 
> We know and understand the importance of making any kind of decision with all the available information, which is why we invite you to test-drive our products and services prior to making any kind of financial commitment. We gladly offer all potential clients the opportunity to go on a FREE trial of the Markets and You platform, that way you get to see the system working for you on real live trades and you get to make a decision based on proof rather than promise. We don’t think we could be fairer than that.
> 
> In any industry there are going to be your “haters”, your “pessimists” and “skeptics”, and we invite all who are interested to see the system working live for themselves. Granted asking other peoples opinions is always an option, but wouldn’t you rather make your own mind up… and what better way to do this than with all the information; after all, you wouldn’t buy a car unless you had taken it for a test drive first. This way you get a real first hand experience of exactly how the system works. You will get to experience the true potential behind our services and can decide if it’s for you, prior to making any kind of financial commitment. The best part is, if in the highly unlikely event you do decide that our services are not for you after running it through its paces for yourself, then it will have cost you nothing at all and we simply part as friends.




I really "like" the way you "write".


----------



## stockGURU

Quantum And MaY said:


> Granted, our happy clients have paid an investment fee to come on board and take advantage of the fantastic services that we provide. In return for their investment, they are given access to our proprietary members portal, which includes a number of extra services that stand-alone are worth every penny and more.




How much does your Starter Investment Pack, Intermediate Investment Pack, Premium Investment Pack, Elite Investment Pack and Elite Plus Investment Pack cost?

Can you also outline the cost of any other services you provide?


----------



## Porper

skyQuake said:


> Tell you what, if you send me a cheque for $19,999
> I'll cancel my membership and you can have my spot!




Thanks. I have just run to the post box and posted the cheque...honest. Like Quantum securities I am not regulated, have a virtual office and have 100% positive feed back. However that's ok...see above post...easily explained. Please rush me my copy of "make 10x your initial capital in 1 easy step". Thanks. Yuva binconned.


----------



## Dreman

I am with them. I bought the starter pack which gives you 3 European markets to trade in. After being with them for 4 months, it is not as fantastic as they say it is. I started with $800 in my trading account and now have just shy of $1600. That's in 4 months. A lot of the time it seems like hit and miss. They send you a text telling you what to do on the first trade. If that fails, they double up on the second and if that fails also, the double up again. So in the end you are wagering a lot of money just to chase a small profit. To be honest, if I could I would just ask for my money back.


----------



## Jmash

They are a ex Gold Coast Horse racing company,the leads they use still have the PDF Group printed on them, not that they will admit that.

 The people that run this company must be generating huge returns based on the profits they show yet they choose to work, the so called salesmen must use the same system yet they also choose to work, talk about generous people. 

And all the so called analysts they use around Australia and the world must be invisible people because there is no record of them

You buy into this and you really should just donate your hard earned to charity, at least that way it's not going into the pokie machines at the southport rsl.


----------



## jummy777

Dreman said:


> I am with them. I bought the starter pack which gives you 3 European markets to trade in. After being with them for 4 months, it is not as fantastic as they say it is. I started with $800 in my trading account and now have just shy of $1600. That's in 4 months. A lot of the time it seems like hit and miss. They send you a text telling you what to do on the first trade. If that fails, they double up on the second and if that fails also, the double up again. So in the end you are wagering a lot of money just to chase a small profit. To be honest, if I could I would just ask for my money back.




Hi dreman,
I am contemplating going ahead with a package. Hard to imagine after reading these posts, particularly yours given that you are actually doing it. It's a while ago but I talked them into extending the trial period and did really well. I was wondering how you are going? I am having trouble departing with the money. Most legitimate models would charge monthly fees for the info like a newsletter i.e. the $8900 divided by 36 months and you can pull out when you want.
Have your numbers got better? You have doubled your money!! Did you follow exactly what they suggested or use your own intuition? I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dreman

jummy777 said:


> Hi dreman,
> I am contemplating going ahead with a package. Hard to imagine after reading these posts, particularly yours given that you are actually doing it. It's a while ago but I talked them into extending the trial period and did really well. I was wondering how you are going? I am having trouble departing with the money. Most legitimate models would charge monthly fees for the info like a newsletter i.e. the $8900 divided by 36 months and you can pull out when you want.
> Have your numbers got better? You have doubled your money!! Did you follow exactly what they suggested or use your own intuition? I hope you don't mind me asking.




Hi Jummy,

NO! In fact it got worse. It has now dropped to $900 thanks to the two bad trades they placed on Friday. 

I follow exactly what they sent via text its just gone to sh*t. I want to get the ACCC involved as I believe that I was lied to. They boast an accuracy of 92%. HAH! Nowhere near that. What I lost in one trade takes a week to build back and thats if they dont miss again. Honestly wouldnt touch them with a 10 ft pole....


----------



## openminded

Seriously  Jummy you need to talk to customer service and learn how to trade within your budget then you won't have that problem. It works and has me paying off my credit card debt. I'm pretty happy about that .


----------



## Jmash

can customer service give me advice on different trading strategies?


----------



## Joe Blow

Quantum Securities are now flogging this binary options gambling on Seek Commercial as a business opportunity: http://www.seekcommercial.com.au/business/quantum-securities-group-pty-ltd/13528



The video claims "Even a six year old can do it!" Unbelievable.


----------



## FTSEscalper

Dreman said:


> Hi Jummy,
> 
> NO! In fact it got worse. It has now dropped to $900 thanks to the two bad trades they placed on Friday.
> 
> I follow exactly what they sent via text its just gone to sh*t. I want to get the ACCC involved as I believe that I was lied to. They boast an accuracy of 92%. HAH! Nowhere near that. What I lost in one trade takes a week to build back and thats if they dont miss again. Honestly wouldnt touch them with a 10 ft pole....




i hope you did in fact get the ACCC involved


----------



## Larrycleo

I am in the process of trying out their real services and I don’t think they are scammers. The first thing I did after learning about them from a friend of mine was to check their physical address, which is what I always do with similar companies and for sure, they have an office in Brisbane. I have no problem if they have a virtual office since like they said, most companies today have virtual offices. However, a physical address means that I can always storm in their offices in case they fail to live up to their promises.
I am also happy that one of their customer care agents was helpful enough when I tried to inquire more about their services. Since this is one of the qualities I look for in any company, I have decided to become their member.


----------



## mjim

Larrycleo said:


> I am in the process of trying out their real services and I don’t think they are scammers. The first thing I did after learning about them from a friend of mine was to check their physical address, which is what I always do with similar companies and for sure, they have an office in Brisbane. I have no problem if they have a virtual office since like they said, most companies today have virtual offices. However, a physical address means that I can always storm in their offices in case they fail to live up to their promises.
> I am also happy that one of their customer care agents was helpful enough when I tried to inquire more about their services. Since this is one of the qualities I look for in any company, I have decided to become their member.




Larrycleo good on you mate
Can I give you my address also so you can send me some money for the Riskless trading system I am selling for 100K

by the way lets hope  you will never have to use on this company "physical address means that I can always storm in their offices in case they fail to live up to their promises.


----------



## Kalpa

Been trading with MAY for 7 months now. They seem like a good company and I really like the idea but the trade calls are pretty bad. I'm down about $2000 from trades, plus the money I invested to get the package. I wish I never signed up. So much for turning my 2k into 30k in 6 months. I have a loooong way to go just break even. I pretty much feel like I would have a better chance at the casino.
 I'm gonna sit out for a while and keep recording wins and losses until I think it's worth putting more money in.


----------



## FTSEscalper

Sorry to hear that you are another victim, MAY have never been profitable in the entire history of the company. The trading methodology used guarantees losses. The company makes an extra 30% gain from your losses. They want you to lose money.


----------



## mjim

FTSEscalper said:


> Sorry to hear that you are another victim, MAY have never been profitable in the entire history of the company. The trading methodology used guarantees losses. The company makes an extra 30% gain from your losses. They want you to lose money.



Sounds like WBE!


----------



## jummy777

If you are reading this and thinking of getting involved, DO NOT. How these guys sleep at night is beyond me. I could write pages as to what I lost and their scam. The noble thing for me to do would be to explain how they scam you but it just gets me angrier. There is a reason people post so many bad comments. DON'T GET INVOLVED!!!


----------



## jummy777

I asked if I could come into their physical address and check out their set up. "It's not how we operate, we are on the road most of the time, I can meet you on the Gold Coast........."


----------



## FTSEscalper

Another victim obviously.....


----------



## MarketsAndYou

*Markets And You - Thank you to everyone participating in this thread*

Thank you to everyone participating in this thread, which has led to different opinions on various topics.

We value our members and the service they are buying into, therefore we provide them ALL the opportunity to trial our products and our services before engaging in any financial commitment. The obligation free trial assists potential members to test the system and make their own purchasing decisions on their own experiences first.

To make an educated opinion on our service and not categorise our company with others in the financial investment industry, we invite all parties - skeptics, pessimists and haters alike - to try our system, before making any final judgment. 

As a constantly evolving company we offer a unique products and services. We therefore welcome you to try our paid services for free.

If you are curious about the services available in our cutting-edge technology member’s portal, here are some we have currently: 

•	Customisable cloud-based Desktop
•	Smartphone trading Apps – Android & iPhone
•	Real-time Alerts service from your cloud Desktop or smartphone App
•	Alerts for up to 18 world leading binary indices
•	Modern Trading Tools
•	Real-time, Live & Historical Charts
•	Binary Trading training videos & eBook
•	Knowledge Archive
•	Economic Calendar
•	One-on-One training with one of our qualified service reps.
•	Unlimited Member Service with your assigned service rep.

The motive behind all these quality products and services is EDUCATION. Our goal is to educate our members, aiding them in becoming an expert at trading on the global market. We do this by providing them with a solid foundation of knowledge, trading strategies and an exceptional trading platform to work with.

Our ultimate goal is for all of our members to create their own investment portfolios for trading on the world markets. This provides you with numerous trading opportunities and daily profit returns, which is why the membership packages we provide are quite affordable.

We are excited to create a mutually beneficial relationship with our members where they profit and understand the markets, as we benefit from the word-of-mouth referrals provided by our members. 
As you have observed, we are member-centric and have taken the time to read your comments and respond to them specifically below. 

We encourage anyone to contact us directly with any questions either by email at enquiries@marketsandyou.com or phone 1800 212 544 (toll free within Australia) and we will be glad to help.

Some of the concerns addressed herein include; 

*Third-party & Affiliate actions*
Markets And You provides various business partnership services via our Affiliate Program, introducing new opportunities for interested third-parties around the world – Marketing, Sales, Trading, Support, Tech Development, and more. We hold high standards and are strict with our policies and procedures, expecting the same from our affiliates. If any affiliate breaks these policies, they are terminated immediately.

*Is the company’s address a Servcorp virtual office located in Brisbane CBD?*
This is correct. Our address is virtual for several reasons. 
Firstly, convenience & flexibility. Market and You trading & service staff do not work in a central office as they are located all across the country and around the world. The virtual office acts as a central location where all incoming inquiries can be received and distributed to the correct staff. It is a common practise for international companies to have a virtual office.
Secondly, speed & reliability. Many modern companies carry out their business through virtual offices because of the convenience, lower infrastructure overhead and fast development of computer technology. This allows an almost instant, worldwide social connectivity that helps achieve a solid result - faster and with more reliability. This comes in handy for us, and you, as we can respond to your enquiries to the highest of standards that we expect from ourselves as a modern company.

*Do we have a list of company staff or principals?*
Like any non-publicly listed company, we see no reason to provide a list of all employees. However, if you want more of this kind of information, you can perform an ASIC checkup at https://connectonline.asic.gov.au and you will see our public information there.

However, we urge you to make your decisions based on the free trial and not on the existence or non-existence of a publicly listed principals and organization employees. This is because this information is mostly used by those willing to buy the company’s shares and not those making an inquiry or an investment.

*Was the company registered recently in Australia?*
Originating in Germany, our firm branched out worldwide in the early 2000’s.  The Australian company was registered 28/03/2013 because of partnerships and its strong growth. 
You may view this information on the government ASIC website here:  https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...arkets+and+you+pty+ltd&searchType=OrgAndBusNm

We have had an online presence since 2011 as can be seen on the WhoIs website here: 
http://www.whois.com/whois/marketsandyou.com 

*Are our binary options strategies of high risk?*
You choose the risk level. We leave the choice of aggressive and non-aggressive investment on the member, similar to investing with a financial advisor. All members are assigned a personal service representative who educates them on the risk levels and how it could affect them individually.
We believe that binary options are among the most progressive investment opportunities present in the financial markets. Our infrastructure and services reflect why we capitalize in this. To make this opportunity work even harder for us, we have implemented a variety of compounding strategies. We hand select quality traders from all around the world with proven trading back books. This ensures our trade alerts are of highest quality.

*Audited results*
Markets and You has all results audited by a third party accountancy firm, leaving no question to authenticity. The auditing process does take some time because of the different membership levels and large amount of data to verify.

*What marketing methods do we use?*
We use Online and Offline marketing strategies, which are both greatly regulated in Australia. Other advertising methods such as traditional print, TV and Radio are also used. We believe that exploring different advertising mediums helps us reach out to people who may be unaware of the opportunities that exist. We also have a strong referral program.

*Are we associated with Binary.com?*
Yes, we are an affiliate. We have a close relationship with Binary.com. We also have a trading phone app that is endorsed by them. The app connects to your Binary.com account in order to place trades conveniently and can be incorporated into any busy modern day lifestyle. Only available to members of Markets And You Pty Ltd.
http://record.binary.com/_dLC49oMP1SSxvTEmrGsRhmNd7ZgqdRLk/1/ Our homepage
http://record.binary.com/_dLC49oMP1SS6tyDIijdDK2Nd7ZgqdRLk/1/ Join Binary.com

Our healthy relationship with Binary.com ensures that our members get special treatment in relation to quality services. This is even more enhanced by the fact that our members are offered a high quality online trading portal, backed up by a simple yet powerful trading phone app.

As mentioned earlier, we encourage anyone to contact us directly with any questions either by email at enquiries@marketsandyou.com or phone 1800 212 544 (toll free within Australia) and we will be glad to help. Alternatively, we invite you to watch the video below, 

Binary Trading Made Easy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shYveRCrSR0 

After you are done, you are welcome to trial the service for free.


----------



## scammed

Really? The best you can do is cut n paste a load of crap from your sales spiel?

I got scammed by this crowd, and once I did some investigating, I felt ashamed that I'd fallen for such an amateur bunch of scammers, who clearly can't get a job anywhere so they have to revert to scamming innocent hard working Mums and Dads. The reason I'm posting this is so if I can just save one person from falling for this, I have done my job in at least saving someone some money and heartbreak. Scum like these just don't care, they have zero conscience, yet would be the first to scream blue murder if someone did it to them or their family.

Markets and You, Quantum, or Market Securities Corporation are just a few of the names they use. I finally made contact with a girl that did telemarketing for them and she was very helpful. They are NOT in Brisbane as they preach....their claim that "most companies have virtual offices these days" is clearly incorrect and simply a smoke screen....they have a "virtual office" in Brisbane to hide the fact they are elsewhere. Now, I wonder where that could be?? Ah yes, the Gold Coast, where else? That's where they all are, easy to get staff because telemarketers just move from one scamming company to the next. They treat their staff very badly, in particular a guy that calls himself William Bennett. Mr William Bennett doesn't exist my friends, it's an alias....his real name is Robin Panozzo who used to run a scam called PGI or Prosperity Group Australia. They scammed thousands of people for millions of dollars then did a runner. Just google them.

They have offices in Southport and Burleigh Heads, I have the addresses for both offices if anyone wants them. The Burleigh Heads one is above a tyre fitting bay. They hide in an attic type "office" with no signs etc above a tyre business. Does that tell you anything?

I have checked out the information this ex-employee has provided and it ALL checks out. The mistake these idiots make is treating their staff terribly, not supplying any Super, sick leave or any of the other things that staff are entitled to and all the while flogging something that clearly doesn't work. I'd be treating them great if it were me, so they don't run off to the authorities etc. Not smart.

If anyone wants any more info on them (since I've been given this much it has given myself and others much more ability to track down more info) by all means contact me and I'll provide. We have had owners and staff followed from office continually, had staff followed home and know where they live. They have a staff member that drops half of them off because they can't afford a car themselves, including the manager! The "manager" can't afford a car and they expect you to "invest" with them? Hmm....I think not.

If you want any more info simply google the company and personal names above.


STAY WELL CLEAR OF THESE SCAMMERS....OTHERWISE YOU WILL LOSE EVERY CENT!


----------



## incometrader

scammed said:


> Really? The best you can do is cut n paste a load of crap from your sales spiel?
> 
> I got scammed by this crowd, and once I did some investigating, I felt ashamed that I'd fallen for such an amateur bunch of scammers, who clearly can't get a job anywhere so they have to revert to scamming innocent hard working Mums and Dads. The reason I'm posting this is so if I can just save one person from falling for this, I have done my job in at least saving someone some money and heartbreak. Scum like these just don't care, they have zero conscience, yet would be the first to scream blue murder if someone did it to them or their family.
> 
> Markets and You, Quantum, or Market Securities Corporation are just a few of the names they use. I finally made contact with a girl that did telemarketing for them and she was very helpful. They are NOT in Brisbane as they preach....their claim that "most companies have virtual offices these days" is clearly incorrect and simply a smoke screen....they have a "virtual office" in Brisbane to hide the fact they are elsewhere. Now, I wonder where that could be?? Ah yes, the Gold Coast, where else? That's where they all are, easy to get staff because telemarketers just move from one scamming company to the next. They treat their staff very badly, in particular a guy that calls himself William Bennett. Mr William Bennett doesn't exist my friends, it's an alias....his real name is Robin Panozzo who used to run a scam called PGI or Prosperity Group Australia. They scammed thousands of people for millions of dollars then did a runner. Just google them.
> 
> They have offices in Southport and Burleigh Heads, I have the addresses for both offices if anyone wants them. The Burleigh Heads one is above a tyre fitting bay. They hide in an attic type "office" with no signs etc above a tyre business. Does that tell you anything?
> 
> I have checked out the information this ex-employee has provided and it ALL checks out. The mistake these idiots make is treating their staff terribly, not supplying any Super, sick leave or any of the other things that staff are entitled to and all the while flogging something that clearly doesn't work. I'd be treating them great if it were me, so they don't run off to the authorities etc. Not smart.
> 
> If anyone wants any more info on them (since I've been given this much it has given myself and others much more ability to track down more info) by all means contact me and I'll provide. We have had owners and staff followed from office continually, had staff followed home and know where they live. They have a staff member that drops half of them off because they can't afford a car themselves, including the manager! The "manager" can't afford a car and they expect you to "invest" with them? Hmm....I think not.
> 
> If you want any more info simply google the company and personal names above.
> 
> 
> STAY WELL CLEAR OF THESE SCAMMERS....OTHERWISE YOU WILL LOSE EVERY CENT!



Hello,  I am doing some due diligencies regarding Markets And You index trading products but was unable to find any additional info related to the CEO Mr. William Bennett, then I have read your post and become really worried! Could you please provide more detailed info that proof that his name is just an alias for Robin Panozzo?  I search the net for reported claims related to Markets And You at www.scamwatch.gov.au but did`t find any.  Could you please help me with more information regarding the legitimacy or not of this operation?

  Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## FTSEscalper

D


incometrader said:


> Hello,  I am doing some due diligencies regarding Markets And You index trading products but was unable to find any additional info related to the CEO Mr. William Bennett, then I have read your post and become really worried! Could you please provide more detailed info that proof that his name is just an alias for Robin Panozzo?  I search the net for reported claims related to Markets And You at www.scamwatch.gov.au but did`t find any.  Could you please help me with more information regarding the legitimacy or not of this operation?
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance.




Don't be fooled by their slick marketing..you WILL lose ALL your money..scroll through the internet about the numerous customers that have been lied to by this company..Robin Panozzo is the actual CEO..William Bennett is fiction to hide the fact that Robin has been involving in these type of schemes for many years. Why not simply ask to visit their office and see what response you will get and to meet William Bennett...you have been warned......


----------



## MarketsAndYou

scammed said:


> ... Markets and You, Quantum, or Market Securities Corporation are just a few of the names they use.



We have only ever used one name - Markets And You (MAY). Other names mentioned are 3rd party sales offices, operating independently. MAY is not responsible for ‘internal politics’ among 3rd party staff. MAY upholds strict guidelines for the promotion, sales and aftercare of our products – any 3rd party sales office found to be breaching these guidelines are dealt with harshly.



scammed said:


> ... They are NOT in Brisbane as they preach....their claim that "most companies have virtual offices these days" is clearly incorrect and simply a smoke screen....they have a "virtual office" in Brisbane to hide the fact they are elsewhere.



A quick google search reveals that many companies do indeed use virtual offices, including Mozilla.
For example: http://www.servcorp.com/en/blog/office-space-rental/the-top-ten-companies-that-use-virtual-offices/
In fact, Markets And You has not one but two virtual offices. You can find more details on our offices here: http://www.marketsandyou.com/may-services/client-support



scammed said:


> ... Now, I wonder where that could be?? Ah yes, the Gold Coast, where else?



 As mentioned above, MAY does not have a physical office. We do employ 3rd party sales teams who often have their own office location for their staff.



scammed said:


> If you want any more info simply google the company …



 This is a great idea, keeping in mind that the products, services & customer aftercare offered by Markets And You are not affected by alleged 3rd party misbehavior.

---



incometrader said:


> Hello,  I am doing some due diligencies regarding Markets And You index trading products but was unable to find any additional info related to the CEO Mr. William Bennett …






incometrader said:


> I search the net for reported claims related to Markets And You at www.scamwatch.gov.au but did`t find any.  Could you please help me with more information regarding the legitimacy or not of this operation?
> Thank you very much for your assistance.






FTSEscalper said:


> ...Robin Panozzo is the actual CEO..William Bennett is fiction...




Markets And You is an ASIC registered company: https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...x?searchText=163076319&searchType=OrgAndBusNm You can simply perform a search & you will find all information desired.


----------



## Boxerdidy

incometrader said:


> Hello,  I am doing some due diligencies regarding Markets And You index trading products but was unable to find any additional info related to the CEO Mr. William Bennett, then I have read your post and become really worried! Could you please provide more detailed info that proof that his name is just an alias for Robin P******?  I search the net for reported claims related to Markets And You at www.scamwatch.gov.au but did`t find any.  Could you please help me with more information regarding the legitimacy or not of this operation?
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance.





mjim said:


> Larrycleo good on you mate
> Can I give you my address also so you can send me some money for the Riskless trading system I am selling for 100K
> 
> by the way lets hope  you will never have to use on this company "physical address means that I can always storm in their offices in case they fail to live up to their promises.



Out of curiosity I cant see anywhere where it says Riskless Trading System as you claim it to be mr mjim and further more as a investor myself and understanding risk can you please explain to me in all your obvious and infinate wisdom why and  where did I gain tht right to storm into a company's office just because I have money invested wit them. I should of hit you up for directions to BHP's head office when there shares went below $15.00. Sure we would of had heaps of followers to with you leading the charge. Keep up the good work there fella


----------



## Boxerdidy

Kalpa said:


> Been trading with MAY for 7 months now. They seem like a good company and I really like the idea but the trade calls are pretty bad. I'm down about $2000 from trades, plus the money I invested to get the package. I wish I never signed up. So much for turning my 2k into 30k in 6 months. I have a loooong way to go just break even. I pretty much feel like I would have a better chance at the casino.
> I'm gonna sit out for a while and keep recording wins and losses until I think it's worth putting more money in.





FTSEscalper said:


> Sorry to hear that you are another victim, MAY have never been profitable in the entire history of the company. The trading methodology used guarantees losses. The company makes an extra 30% gain from your losses. They want you to lose money.



Logically why would the company want you to loose. losses would discourage you from trading and they who ever they are would NO LONGER be getting there 30% any more. Of course Yeah that sounds like whats going on to me. Thank god we have smart people like you here to help us out with your divine guidence.


----------



## FTSEscalper

Boxerdidy said:


> Logically why would the company want you to loose. losses would discourage you from trading and they who ever they are would NO LONGER be getting there 30% any more. Of course Yeah that sounds like whats going on to me. Thank god we have smart people like you here to help us out with your divine guidence.




Simple hit and run mentality...take the ridiculous membership fee plus 30% of all the losses (the quicker the customer blows their account the better) and then move onto the next sucker..thats what con men do.


----------



## Boxerdidy

FTSEscalper said:


> Simple hit and run mentality...take the ridiculous membership fee plus 30% of all the losses (the quicker the customer blows their account the better) and then move onto the next sucker..thats what con men do.



I think this a classic case of projecting....as it is clear to me your last comment made no sense at all.


----------



## bigjohn1

Hi guys, just want to give my 2 cents on the matter.. 

I've subscribed to MArkets and YOu Services...IM getting the ALERTS AND IM WINNING MONEY FROM THE TRADES AS PROMISED. ALL GOOD SO FAR.. WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON MY RESULTS. 

SO FAR 100%


----------



## nulla nulla

As most members of the forum are frequent users of the internet they would be aware that when they access a web site it is via their IP address, their user IP address connects to the server IP address and a link is made and obviously recorded. Accordingly if a party registers multiple ID's (as well as when multiple parties register or log in from the same premises) it shows as they are using the same IP address. This assists forum supervisors/moderators in determining when a thread is possibly being manipulated by other than genuine posters. A bit like recognizing Dorothy Dix question and answers in magazines or various Australian Parliaments.

Most members of this forum are not privy to the IP addresses of posters and would not readily be able to identify when multiple posters are originating from the same address. Fortunately most forums have software to highlight when this happens and ASF is no different. Accordingly, when this happens on the ASF forum, it is appropriate that the ASF forum members be made aware that posts in this thread are originating from the same address and they can then draw their own conclusions about the posts made by these posters.

In this thread, posters using the same IP address are:

Bigjohn1;
Boxerdiddy; and
MarketsAndYou.

Other parties registered with the ASF forum at the same IP address who are yet to post are:

Appletree;
Bobby Ban; and
Jezzagrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## emirage

nulla nulla said:


> As most members of the forum are frequent users of the internet they would be aware that when they access a web site it is via their IP address, their user IP address connects to the server IP address and a link is made and obviously recorded. Accordingly if a party registers multiple ID's (as well as when multiple parties register or log in from the same premises) it shows as they are using the same IP address. This assists forum supervisors/moderators in determining when a thread is possibly being manipulated by other than genuine posters. A bit like recognizing Dorothy Dix question and answers in magazines or various Australian Parliaments.
> 
> Most members of this forum are not privy to the IP addresses of posters and would not readily be able to identify when multiple posters are originating from the same address. Fortunately most forums have software to highlight when this happens and ASF is no different. Accordingly, when this happens on the ASF forum, it is appropriate that the ASF forum members be made aware that posts in this thread are originating from the same address and they can then draw their own conclusions about the posts made by these posters.
> 
> In this thread, posters using the same IP address are:
> 
> Bigjohn1;
> Boxerdiddy; and
> MarketsAndYou.
> 
> Other parties registered with the ASF forum at the same IP address who are yet to post are:
> 
> Appletree;
> Bobby Ban; and
> Jezzagrrrrrrrrrr.



ROFLMbigAO


nulla nulla said:


> As most members of the forum are frequent users of the internet they would be aware that when they access a web site it is via their IP address, their user IP address connects to the server IP address and a link is made and obviously recorded. Accordingly if a party registers multiple ID's (as well as when multiple parties register or log in from the same premises) it shows as they are using the same IP address. This assists forum supervisors/moderators in determining when a thread is possibly being manipulated by other than genuine posters. A bit like recognizing Dorothy Dix question and answers in magazines or various Australian Parliaments.
> 
> Most members of this forum are not privy to the IP addresses of posters and would not readily be able to identify when multiple posters are originating from the same address. Fortunately most forums have software to highlight when this happens and ASF is no different. Accordingly, when this happens on the ASF forum, it is appropriate that the ASF forum members be made aware that posts in this thread are originating from the same address and they can then draw their own conclusions about the posts made by these posters.
> 
> In this thread, posters using the same IP address are:
> 
> Bigjohn1;
> Boxerdiddy; and
> MarketsAndYou.
> 
> Other parties registered with the ASF forum at the same IP address who are yet to post are:
> 
> Appletree;
> Bobby Ban; and
> Jezzagrrrrrrrrrr.





ROFLM big ass off.  Something I suspected from a long time ago. Their telemarketer with the glib gift of the gab sounds like the same one who would post in the same language if you took the time to read that lonnnnnngggggggg  'justifying' reply he wrote. I don't even want to post here about this 'company'. Our moderator of ASF knows all - enough said. What I can tell you if you are thinking - I invested a big amount to join and stupidly imagine I'd turn $2K into $100K in a year which was how dumb I was listening to them. By the time I lost most of my 'modal' within 3 months without getting to catch up on the LOSING bids (and multiplied losing bids when you go a second and third time) , I decided I would not put in anymore deposit to keep trading nor pay them that outrageous monthly charge to make me lose even more. How can any company make you join with membership fees AND THEN also charge you a monthly fee to receive alerts is beyond me. Forget about even recouping your deposit amount , much less the entire $$ you have given Mr Fat 'CEO' for the membership you opted.  And if you think you will recoup your membership amount PLUS make $100K from a $2K deposit in a year (!!) , you are in LaLa Land 1000X  over.


----------



## emirage

bigjohn1 said:


> Hi guys, just want to give my 2 cents on the matter..
> 
> I've subscribed to MArkets and YOu Services...IM getting the ALERTS AND IM WINNING MONEY FROM THE TRADES AS PROMISED. ALL GOOD SO FAR.. WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON MY RESULTS.
> 
> SO FAR 100%




You don't have to shout at us - shouting makes you a BIGGER LIAR!!! (Now that ASF has alerted us to whom you really are)    REPENT.


----------



## FTSEscalper

nulla nulla said:


> As most members of the forum are frequent users of the internet they would be aware that when they access a web site it is via their IP address, their user IP address connects to the server IP address and a link is made and obviously recorded. Accordingly if a party registers multiple ID's (as well as when multiple parties register or log in from the same premises) it shows as they are using the same IP address. This assists forum supervisors/moderators in determining when a thread is possibly being manipulated by other than genuine posters. A bit like recognizing Dorothy Dix question and answers in magazines or various Australian Parliaments.
> 
> Most members of this forum are not privy to the IP addresses of posters and would not readily be able to identify when multiple posters are originating from the same address. Fortunately most forums have software to highlight when this happens and ASF is no different. Accordingly, when this happens on the ASF forum, it is appropriate that the ASF forum members be made aware that posts in this thread are originating from the same address and they can then draw their own conclusions about the posts made by these posters.
> 
> In this thread, posters using the same IP address are:
> 
> Bigjohn1;
> Boxerdiddy; and
> MarketsAndYou.
> 
> Other parties registered with the ASF forum at the same IP address who are yet to post are:
> 
> Appletree;
> Bobby Ban; and
> Jezzagrrrrrrrrrr.





Good to see that you have finally caught out the Directors of Markets and You as the only people that have been posting positive comments. They just create new names and falsely post the positive comments. It proves the extent they will go to, to trick members of the public.


----------



## angelaheyburn

openminded said:


> Everybody has the right to their own opinions whether right or wrong or on the fence.
> 
> However, has anybody here currently or in the past been a client of Quantum securities?



I am currently a customer.  do  not get sucked in.  I was gullable  


openminded said:


> If you look at the big picture 5% is very aggressive trading. If you were only to do 1% on each trade being $100 per trade on each and every trade using your stats as an example.
> 
> I'm not a real maths person so please feel free to check the figures I am using an average $90 return for each $100 trade.
> 
> 
> $1,890 in
> $1,300 out
> $590 return
> -$28  live access
> = $562   Profit
> 
> Multiplied by 12 months         Total of $6,744 Profit equal to a  67% return
> 
> Your original table with 5% shows $1,081 profit per month -$28
> =$1,053 by 12 months
> 
> equals $12,636 Profit pa
> 
> I would definitely think that is a prosperous outcome.
> 
> Once again I am not endorsing anything


----------



## angelaheyburn

angelaheyburn said:


> I am currently a customer.  do  not get sucked in.  I was gullible. Gave them my money, started with a bank of $2000 which is now sitting at $346.  I have done everything they have told me to do.  I would like to see your binary statements to back up your claims





cmg said:


> I received a call from the above followed by an email with a link to a video. I am not sure how he got my contact details.
> 
> Some info from the email
> Markets And You are Australia's No.1 and Multi Award Winning Binary & FX trading alert provider.Marketing At Markets And You
> 
> C| Quantum Securities Group Pty Ltd on behalf of Markets and You Pty Ltd  | ACN: 163 076 319 | ABN: 13 163 076 319
> 
> M| Lvl. 36, Riparian Plaza, 71 Eagle Street, Brisbane QLD 4000
> 
> Has anyone heard of them or used their services?
> Thankyou



Don't get involved


----------



## angelaheyburn

Joe Blow said:


> Let's take a look.
> 
> Address is a Servcorp virtual office in the Brisbane CBD - Check
> No AFSL or PDS - Check
> No information about company staff or principals - Check
> Company registered recently - Check (December 2014)
> High risk binary options trading - Check
> No audited results - Check
> Cold calling - Check
> 
> I'm not sure what their various packages cost but I think it's safe to assume that you will be handing over anywhere from $X,XXX to $XX,XXX.
> 
> I dug a little further and found one of their job ads seeking professional telemarketers.
> 
> View attachment 61985
> 
> 
> They are promising telemarketers $150K a year plus bonuses, so a good chunk of whatever money you hand over to Quantum Securities ends up in the hands of the telemarketers who sold you on their "investment packages". Notice something else? They have a virtual office in Brisbane but their ad seeking telemarketers claims the job is on the Gold Coast. Hmmmmm...
> 
> Quantum Securities are Binary.com affiliates meaning that they make money from all client trades. Here's a screenshot of the Binary.com affiliates page with more details:
> 
> View attachment 61986
> 
> 
> In short, this is how the business model works. They charge you $X,XXX to $XX,XXX for one or more of their "trading alert" packages. They then send you trading alerts and make more money from you every time you trade, win or lose. I've seen a lot of similar companies over the years with the same business model. None of them seem to last long.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't touch Quantum Securities with a barge pole, and based on their website content, job ads and promotional videos, wouldn't recommend them to anyone else either.



Bad company.  Does not give what it promises


----------



## angelaheyburn

cmg said:


> Thanks Joe and Modest
> Price mentioned was 10k to 20k though in his opinion he couldn't  understand why the boss was selling  so cheap as he believed the value was 50k to 60k.
> He wouldn't  go into details as I hadn't  watched the introductory  video yet.
> He told me that last year  if I had followed their advice I could have turned 2k into 100k and if he was going to send me a cheque in the mail for 100k wouldn't  I find the  time to watch  a 20 min video. I should have told him to send  the cheque.
> I couldn't  find them reviewed anywhere so hopefully others will find this thread  before and not after  making a regrettable purchase.



Very regrettable purchase.  Have not made anything. Gullible pensioner


----------



## angelaheyburn

tech/a said:


> I still find it amazing that people can be shown a video --promised the world by an un known un proven "Voice" on a phone---and then part with $10-20K
> 
> Dumbfounding Stupidity at the very highest level.
> 
> THEN a week or so later another post appears with another company with similar patter
> Options/Forex the main offenders----
> Then somehow the same question is different to this one and the 39 others on ASF!



They worked on me for over a year.  Finally gave in and thought it should be ok.  The week trial they gave worked fine, but I have not made a cent and my balance is decreasing little by little.


----------



## angelaheyburn

openminded said:


> Everybody has the right to their own opinions whether right or wrong or on the fence.
> 
> However, has anybody here currently or in the past been a client of Quantum securities?



you can contact me for my opinion of them.  Signed up in 2015


----------



## angelaheyburn

openminded said:


> If you look at the big picture 5% is very aggressive trading. If you were only to do 1% on each trade being $100 per trade on each and every trade using your stats as an example.
> 
> I'm not a real maths person so please feel free to check the figures I am using an average $90 return for each $100 trade.
> 
> 
> $1,890 in
> $1,300 out
> $590 return
> -$28  live access
> = $562   Profit
> 
> Multiplied by 12 months         Total of $6,744 Profit equal to a  67% return
> 
> Your original table with 5% shows $1,081 profit per month -$28
> =$1,053 by 12 months
> 
> equals $12,636 Profit pa
> 
> I would definitely think that is a prosperous outcome.
> 
> Once again I am not endorsing anything



Try it and see what happens.  Definitely not PROFITABLE at any stage


----------



## angelaheyburn

roper said:


> There are many dodgy things with this company.
> The audited results??? some are second hour and some are third hour in 2014... What strategy are you using??? cause as far as I can see they omit the bad results, then the numbers look good.
> 
> Lets look at 2015 march april... the worst trading ever. To the point they exausted there account the same as all the clients who followed the trade recommendations.



Just try it out.  You WILL lose your money


----------



## angelaheyburn

FTSEscalper said:


> Good to see that you have finally caught out the Directors of Markets and You as the only people that have been posting positive comments. They just create new names and falsely post the positive comments. It proves the extent they will go to, to trick members of the public.



I was tricked.  Don't join Markets and You.


----------



## angelaheyburn

cmg said:


> I received a call from the above followed by an email with a link to a video. I am not sure how he got my contact details.
> 
> Some info from the email
> Markets And You are Australia's No.1 and Multi Award Winning Binary & FX trading alert provider.Marketing At Markets And You
> 
> C| Quantum Securities Group Pty Ltd on behalf of Markets and You Pty Ltd  | ACN: 163 076 319 | ABN: 13 163 076 319
> 
> M| Lvl. 36, Riparian Plaza, 71 Eagle Street, Brisbane QLD 4000
> 
> Has anyone heard of them or used their services?
> Thankyou



I will gladly send you my binary statements for the past three years to anyone who requests them.


----------



## Tony55

angelaheyburn said:


> I will gladly send you my binary statements for the past three years to anyone who requests them.





roper said:


> Even the person that they use in the testimonial is fake.
> here is a link to show the duplications of this photo around the world.
> https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...x_1XnwFp-fcFagXuz47tmis9eHzgZ6Y0eUMkKZzf1R8Rg



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/followmetrading-com.34504/


----------



## FSH11

cmg said:


> I received a call from the above followed by an email with a link to a video. I am not sure how he got my contact details.
> 
> Some info from the email
> Markets And You are Australia's No.1 and Multi Award Winning Binary & FX trading alert provider.Marketing At Markets And You
> 
> C| Quantum Securities Group Pty Ltd on behalf of Markets and You Pty Ltd  | ACN: 163 076 319 | ABN: 13 163 076 319
> 
> M| Lvl. 36, Riparian Plaza, 71 Eagle Street, Brisbane QLD 4000
> 
> Has anyone heard of them or used their services?
> Thankyou



SCAM SCAM


----------



## scamtarget123

Me too, Here on the record, scammed lost lots of money. Stay Clear!


----------



## Maccapauljason

scamtarget123 said:


> Me too, Here on the record, scammed lost lots of money. Stay Clear!



We lost fuking $7000 to these scammers

Do you know where they live?


----------



## Maccapauljason

angelaheyburn said:


> I will gladly send you my binary statements for the past three years to anyone who requests them.



you can see ours all on1page. loss loss loss loss - all gone.ripped off and promised so much. Macca wont stop until he gets them Angela.


----------



## clickhere2006

Maccapauljason said:


> you can see ours all on1page. loss loss loss loss - all gone.ripped off and promised so much. Macca wont stop until he gets them Angela.




Macca I would love to know who you are.....  Please call me on 0730882829


----------

